# When obedience becomes a hindrance



## Reformingstudent (Mar 29, 2007)

Can I be wrong to assume that one of the greatest hindrances a Christian may have in this life is not so much his or her sin but the obedience one may have or try to have before God? As long as a person believes that they are doing alright and obeying God in all things, the less that person sees his/her need of Christ and before too long, the duty that is rendered to God is an occasion for pride. Makes me think that the person who said that besetting sins maybe one of the best gifts that God could give us as it keeps us at the foot of the cross might be right. Just a thought.


----------



## crhoades (Mar 30, 2007)

If they believe they are doing alright in obeying God, I would venture that they don't fully understand the law of God. It requires perfection. We should look at the perfect law and be driven to Christ and love his righteousness. A quick read through the Westminster Larger Catechism on the big 10 should do well to humble all men.


----------



## MW (Mar 30, 2007)

The question depends on whether the person is doing alright in or out of Christ. The office of conscience is not merely to condemn but also to commend: 1 Cor. 1:12, "For our rejoicing is this, the testimony of our conscience, that in simplicity and godly sincerity, not with fleshly wisdom, but by the grace of God, we have had our conversation in the world, and more abundantly to you-ward." See also Ps. 18:20-26.


----------

